# Taxidermy schools in mi?



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

I am looking for a school or classes in mi ,any suggestions? Any help would be appreciated.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

You should try the Michigan Taxidermist Association. There is meeting and seminar in September in Metamora. All kinds of opportunities to learn including a four day convention in Grand Rapids in March. A great group of people that are all about improving the quality of taxidermy and educating the public about the industry. Many members offer training and you may be able to find someone close by.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you thats very helpfull


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DENVAN (Sep 22, 2011)

I took a correspondence course and taught myself. Most of us old fart taxidermists did. Nowadays there are numerus videos and books to get you going. Give it a try, get your friends to give you heads from deer that they don't plan on mounting, get some pidgeons,try this link:
http://www.mckenziesp.com/InstructionReference-C1793.aspx

Hope I don't get into trouble for that!


----------

